# Belkin F5D7050 wireless adapter drops signal; new adapter needed?



## cardinals_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

I've just switched over to FreeBSD from Slackware Linux.  So far, I'm only having one problem.  My Belkin F5D7050 v3000 wireless adapter is supported by the rum driver.  I have two problems:

1) The adapter does not work after booting up.  It refuses to scan or connect to my home network.  Bringing it down, unplugging it, and then trying again works fine.

2) Periodically, the adapter just stops working.  It can only be brought back up by bringing down, unplugging, and bringing it back up.

This is driving me insane.  Do any of you know of a solution?

If not, I'm thinking of replacing the adapter.  It has given me nothing but trouble ever since I bought it, on every OS I've used.  I've scoped out a nice deal on Newegg for a  TRENDnet TEW-424UB.  It is supposed to be supported by the zyd driver.  Can anyone confirm that it works or recommend another cheap (<$30) USB adapter?

Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## cardinals_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry for the bizarre first line.  I'm tired and I can't see how to edit my posts


----------

